

Ask HN: Opensourced graphics? - tilt

Is there any "open source" graphic resource around?<p>I could get "inspired" from what I see but that's not what I'm looking for.<p>I have a few resources that post "free stuff" but why aren't graphics more "opensourced"?
======
pbhjpbhj
Search for "creative commons" stuff. There's plenty around. There are other
license too. Here's a couple, you can use these to find similar things on
Google/Bing.

<http://www.openclipart.org/> <http://www.oswd.org/>

------
retroafroman
If you're looking for artwork with CC or open source licenses, you can try:

<http://opengameart.org/>

<http://search.creativecommons.org/>

~~~
tilt
I was actually thinking about layouts, templates, websites, logos maybe,
etc... Is there anything around?

